

How Kodak was bankrupted by one of its own innovations - tellarin
https://medium.com/failure-inc/3e1d3fc4a3e

======
alexqgb
"Even if this latest “pivot” is successful — and a lot of people think it’s a
stretch — the company would be reduced to helping other people make the boxes
used to ship the devices that will take the photographs of the future."

Marginalization epitomized.

